

Don’t make bicyclists more visible. Make drivers stop hitting them - ColinCochrane
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/04/15/dont-make-bicyclists-more-visible-make-cars-stop-running-them-over/?hpid=z4

======
molecule
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9385951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9385951)

HN Search: [https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com)

------
rlopezcc
This is my exact thought every freaking day while cycling to the office.

